# Tragedy on the Ohio



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Tournament fisherman drown last Saturday while fishing a US Cats tourny with his Girlfriend. Say a prayer for his family & friends & becareful out there!! You can view the info here. http://www.uscats.org/Paducah_July_2005.htm


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

very sad indeed.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, a real sad event. Those dams are nothing to fool with.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

that makes you stop & think


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Very sad and another reminder that if you're on a boat you need to wear a lifejacket whether you know how to swim or not because you cannot swim when you are knocked out cold.


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

very sad indeed, you also gotta watch the barges on the river , a pleasure boat was struck at 1 a.m. on the 8th of july 05 in the new cumerland pool. forunatly there were only minor injuries. be careful out there everyone!


----------

